# A couple IDs needed please...



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Is this what we used to call "Rabbit Tobacco" when I was a kid?










And, does anyone know what this vine is? It's growing on a trellis in front of his duplex door. He asked me what it was and I didn't have a clue.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Bottom one looks like Bittersweet Nightshade, Solanun dulcamara.

Martin


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Hmmm...I'll have to ask him if he remembers the flowers AND warn him that it is poisonous!


----------



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

The bottom one looks like nightshade to me too...purple flowers. The other one looks like some type of campion, I just don't recognize the flower or seed pod things.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

The top one looks like Pearly Everlast. Cant remember the botanical name.


----------



## makete (Aug 4, 2010)

The top one looks alot like a type of wild tobacco. My wild tobacco has similar seed pods and leaves.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

The first one looks like Field *****-toes. http://www.kswildflower.org/flower_details.php?flowerID=121 

What we call rabbit-tobacco is a little different. http://www.kswildflower.org/flower_details.php?flowerID=121


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

The first one looks an awful lot like a wooly croton, to me.


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

Wecall the top one wild tobacco , too. I am [retty sure it is our native Lupine.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Heritagefarm said:


> The first one looks an awful lot like a wooly croton, to me.


You're the winner! That's what it is. Poisonous to cattle (we have none) but an important food for doves and quail (we have lots of those). Grows in sandy soil (which is what it's growing in). 

I knew it looked a lot like rabbit tobacco, but didn't think that was right. Guess I'll leave it alone so the doves and quail will have something to eat!


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Poisonous to cattle? *glares at unhelpful USDA grass and weeds book*


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

OK, it is a species of Antennaria, also know as everlasting, ***** toes, ladies tobacco etc. Don't you love it when everyone says something different and they are all right?


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

That's why we have Latin names for them. Otherwise, we'd still be confused!


----------

